# Popovers/Yorkshire Pudding/Other Bread Suggestions?



## FincaPerlitas (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm visiting my father in Florida who celebrated his 84th birthday on April 1st, so I'm planning a dinner for him and my 2 brothers (who also recently had their birthdays) this Sunday. I have a gorgeous standing rib roast which I'll serve with sauteed mushrooms, garlic mashed potatoes and brussels sprouts. I need a bread but its a heavy meal and all are watching carbs, so I want something light.

I'm thinking about doing popovers or yorkshire pudding, but haven't made either in at least 25 years. I found a recipe on the internet that looks right, calling for 1 1/2 cups flour, 3 large eggs, 1 1/4 cups milk, 4 tbsp butter (or pan drippings) and 1/2 tsp salt. Mix well. Pour into 12 muffin tins and bake in a preheated 450 oven for 10 minutes, then reduce to 350 for 20 minutes more. Does that sound right? 

Any other proven, successful recipes or advice, tips or tricks? Also, I'm open to suggestions for another bread to try (no yeast breads, please).


----------



## Chef Munky (Apr 3, 2009)

I've never heard of Yorkshire Pudding that had butter in the batter..

My recipe for Yorkshire Pudding calls for...

2 Eggs
1 Cup of milk
1/2 teaspoon of salt
1 Cup of flour

In a medium bowl whisk the eggs until they are foamy.Beat in the milk and salt,gradually add your flour until the batter is smooth.Set it aside.Keep it at room temp.

After the roast has been removed from the pan,loosen the bits from the roasting pan.
Set your oven @400 degrees.

Add 2 Tablespoons of the drippings to the bottoms of muffin cups.When the oven is ready,place the muffin cups in the oven for for 5 minutes.
Remove them.Fill the cups up 1/2 way with your batter.

Cook them at the same temp of 400 degrees,for 30 minutes.Or until the tooth pick test is clean.
Makes 12 puddin muffins 

**** To make the pudding rise higher use room temp ingredients.Keep the batter at room temp until your ready to use it.***


Munky.


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks, Munky.  Your recipe looks about the same as the one I found on the internet except for cooking time and temp.  Either would probably work, but yours is easier since you don't have to adjust the temp during the cooking process.

You're right, of course. Using pan drippings is what makes it a yorkshire pudding. Otherwise, it's a popover.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is a recipe. You can leave out the sage, if you don't like that flavor. 

Popovers With Sage Recipe : Recipezaar


----------



## JMediger (Apr 4, 2009)

I make popovers quite often but had some trouble with them "popping" a few years ago.  I started a thread and got many great ideas.  Auntdot included a link in her reply that I've found to be very helpful, you might want to read through this thread:
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f23/help-my-popovers-wont-pop-45128.html

Munky, I'm guessing the butter in FP's recipe doesn't go into the batter but rather into the pan.  I never used that trick until I started having issues.  Now, I put a thin pat of butter in the bottom of my pan as it heats.  I haven't tried it with roast drippings yet simply because I haven't made them with a roast in a long time ...


----------

